# Breeders in Cambridgeshire please - and experience of Broadreach breeders?



## Chloe84 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi,

We are going to see Broadreach breeders in Cambridge next week - I was wondering whether anyone can recommend any other good breeders in the area please? It would be good to see at least one more while we are there if possible.

If anyone has any experiences of Broadreach I'd be really interested to hear them also - both good and bad.

Thanks ever so!

Chloë x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My sister has a broadreach dog, he is lovely and came with all relevant health testing. 
Go visit and see what you think, nothing like seeing with your own eyes and that way you can be totally happy with your choice.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

hi there. we've got a Broadreach dog. anne is a really knowledgeable breeder with loads of experience and does the health checks, socialising, great puppy pack and after care. She doesn't mind loads of questions and is very patient with phone calls asking peculiar things!! Enjoy your visit. Hope it goes well. X


----------



## Chloe84 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you. I've heard mixed reports but I guess the best thing is to look myself and see what I think. I didn't realise that finding a dog would be so tricky! x


----------



## Lightpainter (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi! I am a new user (as of today) although I have been visiting this website for quite some time on and off. I am visiting Anne at broadreach next week too! Might see you there? I have not heard or read anything negative about her at all and we are hoping that we will come away next week having chosen our puppy. We have been talking about getting a cockapoo for so long now I can't believe it is actually happening! Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## SMCD (Feb 11, 2014)

Did you choose a puppy? I have a broadreach puppy which we got last April. We've had a lovely year with out puppy. Who are the parents you visited? X


----------



## Lightpainter (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes! We chose a lovely little girl puppy who is coming home on March 6! She is a beautiful little thing with gorgeous apricot colouring. We are in love already! Anne was really helpful. The parents are cookie and Oscar. We can't wait to collect her now and I have two very excited little girls. I think it's going to be a long three weeks...


----------



## TeddyStAlbans (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Lightpainter,
We are also collecting a puppy from Anne on the 6th March (at 12pm).
Ours is a little red cockerpoo (called Teddy).
I think you are collecting one of his sisters .
We are based in St Albans and thought it would be nice to exchange contact details so from time to time in the future we could let Teddy meet up with his sister.
Let me know if you like the idea. 
My email address is [email protected] if you would like to keep in touch.
Hope the training goes well.
Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Lightpainter (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Dan! I will drop you an e-mail. Great name Teddy - I keep thinking that our puppy looks just like a teddy bear! Our little girl has been named Mojo. Hope your first few days with Teddy have been good? Mojo seems to have settled in pretty quickly - Julie


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Mojo! Great name for a beautiful Pup, she's stunning


----------

